
How Bolivia became a drug war success story–after ousting Uncle Sam - dragonbonheur
http://fusion.net/story/185398/how-bolivia-became-a-drug-war-success-story-after-ousting-uncle-sam/
======
trendia
A major question that isn't covered in the article:

The leaves may be produced in Bolivia legally but used elsewhere illegally.
For instance:

How many leaves are smuggled through the Bolivia / Peru border?

If the plants are produced in Bolivia legally, but then smuggled out
illegally, who is at fault? How do they know? And does that just move the
violence away from Bolivia and into Peru, where the paste is made?

~~~
joeblow9999
"And does that just move the violence away from Bolivia and into Peru, where
the paste is made?"

A more accurate way to put this is that the violence is being moved into the
industry by the USA wherever the industry happens to be. Bolivia won't play so
the USA focuses their violence on the producers and sellers in other countries
that will play along with the USA.

